# Maltese mix puppy for adoption...



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't know if I'm supposed to post about a pup up for adoption or not...
but he is soooo cute.... so here goes. I was in Princeton, NJ today at
the pet supply store and came across a rescue group with this little
3 month old guy available for adoption. I picked him up and he was sooo
cute. If my husband wasn't with me, that pup would have been at my house!!
I was told that he was a maltipoo... but he looked more malt than poodle.

Anyway here's his picture (I took it with my phone, so it's not great
quality.):









As you can see in the pic, they had 2 yorkie mixes that were adorable, too.

The name of the rescue is Res-Q-Pets. The website is Welcome.
I don't know anything about their fees, etc.... I just know that this guy was
a little doll!!!

Debbie


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I noticed on their website that they only adopt within a 60 mile radius of Princeton, NJ.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> I noticed on their website that they only adopt within a 60 mile radius of Princeton, NJ.


I didn't see that Marj, thanks for bringing that up. But maybe if someone was interested and called they might make an exception???


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm within 60 miles of Princeton (I think). As much as I'd love to have him, I am definitely not ready for 5 dogs!!! :smilie_tischkante: 

Come on, Deb....leave the husband home and go get him!! :chili: ......:blush:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

The A Team said:


> I'm within 60 miles of Princeton (I think). As much as I'd love to have him, I am definitely not ready for 5 dogs!!! :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> Come on, Deb....leave the husband home and go get him!! :chili: ......:blush:


Pat, 

I already have 4, too, and though I would looovve a 5th pup... I'm waiting for a little female :wub: someday so that the boys can stop sleeping in pink beds and wearing pink harnesses...lol.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Am I seeing things, or is he pink???


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

pammy4501 said:


> Am I seeing things, or is he pink???


I think he looks pink because of the red blanket he was laying on...lol.
He is definitely all white.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I hope someone adopts the little one..........would love to see a pic of the face!!!!:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

harrysmom said:


> Pat,
> 
> I already have 4, too, and though I would looovve a 5th pup... I'm waiting for a little female :wub: someday so that the boys can stop sleeping in pink beds and wearing pink harnesses...lol.





pammy4501 said:


> Am I seeing things, or is he pink???


Nice try Pam after Debbie's references to wanting a girl to be pretty in pink.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Oh, I hope someone adopts the little one..........would love to see a pic of the face!!!!:wub:


His face was all wet because he was chewing on a toy he had in his pen.... but it was a very cute face!!! I had to hurry up and take the picture because some
little kids were trying to pet him and they kept getting in the way.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh gosh, Debbie, isn't is so hard. I agree if it weren't for hubbies....although they mean well.....the babies are adorable.


----------

